# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تـــکــــنــیــک!!!حل تست های کنکور به روش فوق سریع!!

## Dj.ALI

با سلام...در این تاپیک همه ی افرادی که توی هر درسی تکنیک خاصی رو بلدن که توی مسایل وقت گیر کمک کننده هست ارایه بدن..در اینده این تاپیک به کمک شما تبدیل به تکنیکی ترین تاپیک میشه!!حالا این تکنیک ها میتونه برای تمام دروس باشه یا حل تست خاصی!!هر کی هر چی بلده رو کنه دیگه!!!بسم اله..شروع کنید ببینم اولین تکنیک تستی رو به روش فوق سریع کی میگه ها

----------


## Mr. ARAD

روش فوق سریع، به اسم اونی که شما در ذهن داری و انتظارشو داری، نیست 
..................................................  ....................بهترین روش فوق سریع یعنی 
........
تسلط همه جانبه بر تمامی ریزگاما
...............................
>>> زمانی که واسه هر درس حداقل دوهزار تا تست جوندار حل کردی اون موقع میتونی به روش های فوق سریع فکر کنی .....

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> روش فوق سریع، به اسم اونی که شما در ذهن داری و انتظارشو داری، نیست 
> ..................................................  ....................بهترین روش فوق سریع یعنی 
> ........
> تسلط همه جانبه بر تمامی ریزگاما
> ...............................
> >>> زمانی که واسه هر درس حداقل دوهزار تا تست جوندار حل کردی اون موقع میتونی به روش های فوق سریع فکر کنی .....



موافقم 
اگه خود فرد به این روش ها نرسه زود از یادش میره ، خوب هم لمسشون نمیکنه

----------


## comet97

تکنیک دیگه به درد نمیخوره.باید مفهوم رو بفهمی

----------


## Dj.ALI

اوکی..خودم هم میگم تکنیک الکیه ولی بعضی وقتا روی بعضی مسایل خاص یه سری ابتکارا جوابگو هست ولی حرفتون درسته باید مفهومو گرفت

----------


## the END

دوستانی که میگن تکنیک الکیه بدونن که همین الآن از خیلی ها عقب افتادن!
کی میگه الکیه؟
وقتی شما سخت ترین تست رو از راه حل ساده حل می کنی این بده؟؟
تلقین الکی نکنید 
مطمئن باشید روش هایی هس که میشه تست رو خیلی راحت تر حل کرد

----------


## Dj.ALI

> دوستانی که میگن تکنیک الکیه بدونن که همین الآن از خیلی ها عقب افتادن!
> کی میگه الکیه؟
> وقتی شما سخت ترین تست رو از راه حل ساده حل می کنی این بده؟؟
> تلقین الکی نکنید 
> مطمئن باشید روش هایی هس که میشه تست رو خیلی راحت تر حل کرد


اره خوب اینم هست..من خودم تکنیک میز پولی مسعودی رو که دیدم خیل حال کردم ولی بازم نمیتونم قبول کنم که پول بی زبون رو خرج خرید این دی وی دی ها کنم!!

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> دوستانی که میگن تکنیک الکیه بدونن که همین الآن از خیلی ها عقب افتادن!
> کی میگه الکیه؟
> وقتی شما سخت ترین تست رو از راه حل ساده حل می کنی این بده؟؟
> تلقین الکی نکنید 
> مطمئن باشید روش هایی هس که میشه تست رو خیلی راحت تر حل کرد



این یه خیال خامه که از سر نادونی و ناپختگی گفته میشه

----------


## farshidr90

این راهنمایی منه به شما وقتتون برای یاد گیری این تیکنیک ها هدر نکنید.

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

کتاب تست و ساعت رو بزارید جلوتون زمان بگیرید تست بزنید(از 1 ماه قبل از عید) موفق میشید
نیازی به این تکنیکای چرت و پرت که معلوم نیست تو همه سوالا جواب میدن یا نه، نیست

----------


## venus95

بنظرم خیلیبم خوبه من  فیزیک آینه هاروبدون اینکه تست کارکنم فقط باهمین تکنیک  های آقای مسعودی  تونستم توکنکوربزنم  ..تکنیک درصورتی خوبه که خیلی تکراربشه واست تا سرجلسه فراموش نکنی.

----------


## Farhad.7

خاطره یکی از دوتام بعد از اینکه از کنکور : اومد بهم گفت فلان سوالا فیزیک بود تو کنکور ... گفتم خب ؟ بعد گفت اینو از روش میز (نمیدونم میز بود نیمکت بود چی بود یه همچین چیزی ) مسعودی حلش کردم !!!
من گفتم : خب دیگه بقیه سوالا رو چه کردی .....
بعد گفت : از بس وقتمو گرفت به 7 8 سوالات فیزیک اصن نرسیدم نگاه کنم  :Yahoo (23): 
دیگه خود دانی .... این از مسعودی که اینقدر تعریفشو میکنن !!! در ضمن اینم بدون که از بس تبلیغ میکنن تو تلویزیون و بقیه جا ها الان خیلیا استفاده میکنن !!! اینم بدون که طراحای کنکور میدونن که خیلی از این سی دی ها استفاده میشه !!! پس اینو بدون که یه سوالی طرح میکنن که یه گوشش میلنگه و با اون تکنیکه حل نمیشه !!! به همین سادگی !

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> بنظرم خیلیبم خوبه من  فیزیک آینه هاروبدون اینکه تست کارکنم فقط باهمین تکنیک  های آقای مسعودی  تونستم توکنکوربزنم  ..تکنیک درصورتی خوبه که خیلی تکراربشه واست تا سرجلسه فراموش نکنی.



هیچکس را نخواهی یافت که منکر جراحی سزارین باشه ====== >> اما اگه بری از تمامی خانومای سرتاسر دنیا بپرسی که یه حاملگی و زایمان خوب چه جوریه، بدون استثنا همشون میگن، 9 ماه حاملگی را با جون و دل به دوش میکشم تا یه فرزند سالم داشته باشم ==== >> و مگر در چه شرایط حاد باشه که مجبور به سزارین بشم ======== >> اون تکنیکایی که شما ازش حرف میزنید همین حکم سزارین واسه خانوماست !!! یه آدم عاقل و خوش فکر حاملگی و زایمان طبیعی را به صدها و بهترین سزارین ها ترجیح میده !!

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> بنظرم خیلیبم خوبه من  فیزیک آینه هاروبدون اینکه تست کارکنم فقط باهمین تکنیک  های آقای مسعودی  تونستم توکنکوربزنم  ..تکنیک درصورتی خوبه که خیلی تکراربشه واست تا سرجلسه فراموش نکنی.


منم بدون تکنیکای مسعودی و فقط با 10 تا فرمول هر تستی از آینه ها میدیدم میزدم

----------


## venus95

اون آدم اگرخوش فکرباشه باید درکناریادگیری کامل دروس وفهمیدن اونا ازتکنیکم  استفاده کنه حالا مهم نیس واسه آقای مسعودی باشه یا فرددیگه ای مهم به استفاده بودن تکنیکه....وقتی تست 5دقه ای رومیشه تو1دقه زدچرااین کاررونکنیم

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> اون آدم اگرخوش فکرباشه باید درکناریادگیری کامل دروس وفهمیدن اونا ازتکنیکم  استفاده کنه حالا مهم نیس واسه آقای مسعودی باشه یا فرددیگه ای مهم به استفاده بودن تکنیکه....وقتی تست 5دقه ای رومیشه تو1دقه زدچرااین کاررونکنیم


این لینک را ببین :
انتشارات علمي فار ـ کتاب‌ها - فیزیک پیش‌دانشگاهی 1 ـ جلد اول

آرزو، پنجشنبه ۱۳۹۳/۵/۱۶
سلام
میخواستم نظر شما را در مورد فیلمای آموزشی «استاد حسین احمدی» و «مهندس مسعودی» و سایر اساتید این مجموعه بدونم 
..... ////
حتی اگه واستون مقدور نیست که این جا جواب بدید، هم اگه به ایمیلم ارسال بشه، ممنون میشم !!

پاسخ: 

اين فيلم‌هاي  آموزشي اگر بر اساس گفته‌ها و كرده‌هاي اين آقايان در صدا وسيما تنظيم شده  باشد، *سرشار از غلط‌هاي علمي* هستند وبه هيچ عنوان توصيه نمي‌شوند، مگر آن  كه محتواي اين فيلم‌ها با محتواي سخنراني‌ها و كلاس‌هاي درس اين افراد در  صدا و سيما تفاوت بنيادين داشته باشد، كه البته بعيد است.

----------


## venus95

> این لینک را ببین :
> انتشارات علمي فار ـ کتاب‌ها - فیزیک پیش‌دانشگاهی 1 ـ جلد اول
> 
> آرزو، پنجشنبه ۱۳۹۳/۵/۱۶
> سلام
> میخواستم نظر شما را در مورد فیلمای آموزشی «استاد حسین احمدی» و «مهندس مسعودی» و سایر اساتید این مجموعه بدونم 
> ..... ////
> حتی اگه واستون مقدور نیست که این جا جواب بدید، هم اگه به ایمیلم ارسال بشه، ممنون میشم !!
> 
> ...


 بابا بخدا اون یک مثال بود درکل نظرم بیشترراجع به تکنیک بود حالا واسه کی باشه روخودمون بایدتحقیق کنیم

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> بابا بخدا اون یک مثال بود درکل نظرم بیشترراجع به تکنیک بود حالا واسه کی باشه روخودمون بایدتحقیق کنیم


خواهر من، عزیز من !! ما اگه خودمون به فکر خودمون نباشیم، از کی انتظار میره که کمکمون باشه !! ===== >> ما همه دوستان دور همیم که گول این دغل بازیا را نخوریم !! === >> من حرف شما را به خوبی متوجه ام و میدونم چی میگی، ولی تمام تلاشم اینه که یه چیز درست که بر پایه عقل و منطق و تجربه هستش، به شما بفهمونم ==== >>> امیدوارم در باب این موضوع تنها به خودتو و منو این صحبتا فکر نکنی === >> به همه ی اونایی فکر کن که یه عمر از بهترین روزای زندگیشون را صرف درس و کنکور و یادگیری می کنن و بعد به دلیل یه نادونی دچار چه سرشکستگیا میشن !! ======== >> من واضح واست مثال زدم، یادگیری دقیقا شبیه عبور از یه دور حاملگی نه ماهه است، و هیچ کی انتظار نداره که یه ماهه نوزاد سالم به دنیا بیاد !!

----------


## strider

> دوستانی که میگن تکنیک الکیه بدونن که همین الآن از خیلی ها عقب افتادن!
> کی میگه الکیه؟
> وقتی شما سخت ترین تست رو از راه حل ساده حل می کنی این بده؟؟
> تلقین الکی نکنید 
> مطمئن باشید روش هایی هس که میشه تست رو خیلی راحت تر حل کرد


وقتی این جمله رو خوندم یه لبخند گل و گشاد رو لبم نقش بست.
همین حرف ها سال پیش به ما هم میزدن، میگفتن تو کنکور وقت کم میارید و ماهایی که از تکنیک استفاده میکنیم رتبه برتر میشیم. من و امیرجیمز و آقای نادری هی گفتیم این روش ها فایده نداره، اما میزدن تو سرمون.
آخر سر من گفتم ولش کنید، بعد از این که نتیجه کنکور میایم با هم بحث میکنیم، با کارنامه ها میایم جلو، اینجوری نمیشه.
آخرش چی شد؟
امیرجیمز رتبه 300 منطقه 1 اورد و از خجالت این که چرا تک رقمی نشده و برق شریف نمیره میخواست دوباره کنکور بده.
وقتی رتبه من 1042 شد و فهمیدم گند زدم و نمیتونم عمران امیرکبیر برم یک ماه افسرده شدم.
اونا چی؟ حتی حاضر نشدن کارنامه شون رو بزارن! یا مردود شدن یا جاهای درب داغون قبول شدند.
شما 45 تا تست فیزیک از مباحث مختلف و بی ربط دارید، باید در 55 دقیقه جواب بدید، هر مبحث ده ها تیپ مسئله داره، برای هر کدوم میخواید تکنیک حفظ کنید؟ تازه اگر یکم پیچونده بشه تکنیک ها هم بی مصرف میشن یا وقت بیشتری میگیرن.
همه این حرف هایی که الان دوباره داره در انجمن زده میشه برای ما خاطره شده.
این تاپیک رو ببینید: فهمیدن یا تکنیک بلد بودن؟ برای فیزیک کدام بهتر است؟
نتیجه اش این شد که تکنیک مفت نمی ارزه.
این تاپیک رو ببینید: آیا تکنیک‌های (؟) مسعودی به درد کنکور 93 خورد؟
قفل شد! چون همه اومدن تهمت زدن که شما با مسعودی دشمنی دارید و فلان و بهمان! یک نفر سوالات رو حل نکرد.
 کسایی که ادعای تکنیک دارند طبل تو خالی هستند. سر و صدا تبلیغ زیاد دارند، موقع عمل پیداشون نیست. نه سوالا رو حل میکنن نه کارنامه میزارن!!

----------


## amir4471

این دی وی دی فروش های شیاد این مسائل رو وارد کردند.... ما که تو مدرسمون هیچ معلمی رو این مسخره بازی ها تاکید نکرد. اصولا معلم هایی که سرشون به تنشون می ارزه به تکنیک تاکیدی ندارند

----------


## the END

> وقتی این جمله رو خوندم یه لبخند گل و گشاد رو لبم نقش بست.
> همین حرف ها سال پیش به ما هم میزدن، میگفتن تو کنکور وقت کم میارید و ماهایی که از تکنیک استفاده میکنیم رتبه برتر میشیم. من و امیرجیمز و آقای نادری هی گفتیم این روش ها فایده نداره، اما میزدن تو سرمون.
> آخر سر من گفتم ولش کنید، بعد از این که نتیجه کنکور میایم با هم بحث میکنیم، با کارنامه ها میایم جلو، اینجوری نمیشه.
> آخرش چی شد؟
> امیرجیمز رتبه 300 منطقه 1 اورد و از خجالت این که چرا تک رقمی نشده و برق شریف نمیره میخواست دوباره کنکور بده.
> وقتی رتبه من 1042 شد و فهمیدم گند زدم و نمیتونم عمران امیرکبیر برم یک ماه افسرده شدم.
> اونا چی؟ حتی حاضر نشدن کارنامه شون رو بزارن! یا مردود شدن یا جاهای درب داغون قبول شدند.
> شما 45 تا تست فیزیک از مباحث مختلف و بی ربط دارید، باید در 55 دقیقه جواب بدید، هر مبحث ده ها تیپ مسئله داره، برای هر کدوم میخواید تکنیک حفظ کنید؟ تازه اگر یکم پیچونده بشه تکنیک ها هم بی مصرف میشن یا وقت بیشتری میگیرن.
> همه این حرف هایی که الان دوباره داره در انجمن زده میشه برای ما خاطره شده.
> ...


بذارید من یه چیزی رو توضیح بدم
من سال 93 کنکور دادم و منطقه سه هم بودم
خدا سرشاهده از هیچ کلاس کنکور و و کنکور آسان و سایر موسسات استفاده نکردم(به غیر از دی وی دی های منتظری که خداییش کمکم کرد)
و خدا میدونه که از اینکه اینقدر از مردم پول می کنن بدم میاد
منظور من  از تکنیک اینی هست که میخوام توضیح بدم
ببین مثلا شما کتاب تست گاج نقره ای رو میذاری جلو خودت ... مباحث آیینه ها مثلا خودت نگاه کن روابط و توضیحاتی که داده تکنیک هست یعنی میاد به شما با توضیحات استدلال می کنه که این تکنیک استفاده میشه
مثل همین تکنیک    p=nf   که ببین چقدر کاربرد داره
خب شما وقتی همیچین روابطی هست که میتونی یادش بگیری و کاربرد زیاد داره چرا یادش نگیری؟؟؟
عاقلانه فکر کنید...
من نمیگم برید پولتو بریزید تو شکم این نامردا ولی کنکور بخدا اینجوری شده دیگه
ی سری جاها لازمه
ضمنا هر کسی نظری داره و احترام خیلی مهمه

----------


## strider

> بذارید من یه چیزی رو توضیح بدم
> من سال 93 کنکور دادم و منطقه سه هم بودم
> خدا سرشاهده از هیچ کلاس کنکور و و کنکور آسان و سایر موسسات استفاده نکردم(به غیر از دی وی دی های منتظری که خداییش کمکم کرد)
> و خدا میدونه که از اینکه اینقدر از مردم پول می کنن بدم میاد
> منظور من  از تکنیک اینی هست که میخوام توضیح بدم
> ببین مثلا شما کتاب تست گاج نقره ای رو میذاری جلو خودت ... مباحث آیینه ها مثلا خودت نگاه کن روابط و توضیحاتی که داده تکنیک هست یعنی میاد به شما با توضیحات استدلال می کنه که این تکنیک استفاده میشه
> مثل همین تکنیک    p=nf   که ببین چقدر کاربرد داره
> خب شما وقتی همیچین روابطی هست که میتونی یادش بگیری و کاربرد زیاد داره چرا یادش نگیری؟؟؟
> عاقلانه فکر کنید...
> ...


یه سری از تکنیک ها هستند که منبع علمی ندارند. مثلا در مسائل وزن ظاهری در آسانسور یه تکنیکی وجود داره که خیلی هم فراگیره! ولی اصلاً علمی نیست. یعنی شما نمیتونید روی کاغذ بیاید اثباتش کنید.
یه سری تکنیک ها هستند علمی هستند، به راحتی روی کاغذ اثبات میشن و یه جورایی ساده شده ی فرمول های پیچیده با توجه به مسائل کنکوره. حتی اگر اون تکنیک یا اون فرمول یادت بره تو 15 ثانیه میشه دوباره اثبات کرد. تکنیکی که تو کتاب گاج در مورد فاصله کانونی و مکان جسم و تصویر اومده از همین دسته است.
یه سری هم هستند که منطقی اند و میشه اثباتشون کرد، اما بعضی ها تمام مفاهیم علمی رو از توش کشیدن بیرون و یه پوسته خالی باقی مونده. مثلا تکنیک میز پول! به سادگی اثبات میشه، اما تمام مفاهیم گرما رو از توش کشیدن بیرون و یه پوسته بی معنی باقی مونده.
یه سری تکنیک ها هم هستند که خودِ دانش آموز اگر به دست بیاره تا سال ها یادش میمونه. مثل پخش جریان و ولتاژ در خازن ها و مقاومت ها... یعنی کسی که سال سوم دبیرستان به اندازه کافی مسائل تشریحی حل کرده باشه خود به خود میفهمه که یه رابطه ای بین اعداد وجود داره و میتونه تکنیک رو خودش کشف کنه و بعدها اثبات هم بکنه.

من مخالف تکنیک نیستم، ولی میگم اول باید مفهوم رو یاد گرفت (مخصوصا در فیزیک) بعد به اندازه کافی مسئله حل کرد، اون وقت خودِ دانش آموز تکنیک ها رو کشف میکنه! تکنیک های علمی... اگر هم ازش بپرسن این تکنیک از کجا اومده روی کاغذ 3 سوت اثبات میکنه، نه این که ارجاع بده به مسعودی! سال پیش وقتی اثبات وزن ظاهری در آسانسور رو خواستم گفتن زنگ بزن از مسعودی بپرس!!!! 
اگر هم سرِ امتحان یادش بره، بین 10 تا 15 ثانیه یادآوریش بیشتر طول نمیکشه. من به این میگم میانبر زدن. ساده کردن فرمول ها، دنبال راه های ساده تر رفتن! بالاخره هدف همه ما رسیدن به درصد مناسب و قبولی در دانشگاه های خوب ایران بود، با حفظ کردن صدها تکنیک جور واجور کسی به این هدف نرسید.
تازه کسایی که میرن تو دانشگاه، اگر به صورت مفهومی یاد نگرفته باشند به مشکل میخورن.

----------


## the END

> یه سری از تکنیک ها هستند که منبع علمی ندارند. مثلا در مسائل وزن ظاهری در آسانسور یه تکنیکی وجود داره که خیلی هم فراگیره! ولی اصلاً علمی نیست. یعنی شما نمیتونید روی کاغذ بیاید اثباتش کنید.
> یه سری تکنیک ها هستند علمی هستند، به راحتی روی کاغذ اثبات میشن و یه جورایی ساده شده ی فرمول های پیچیده با توجه به مسائل کنکوره. حتی اگر اون تکنیک یا اون فرمول یادت بره تو 15 ثانیه میشه دوباره اثبات کرد. تکنیکی که تو کتاب گاج در مورد فاصله کانونی و مکان جسم و تصویر اومده از همین دسته است.
> یه سری هم هستند که منطقی اند و میشه اثباتشون کرد، اما بعضی ها تمام مفاهیم علمی رو از توش کشیدن بیرون و یه پوسته خالی باقی مونده. مثلا تکنیک میز پول! به سادگی اثبات میشه، اما تمام مفاهیم گرما رو از توش کشیدن بیرون و یه پوسته بی معنی باقی مونده.
> یه سری تکنیک ها هم هستند که خودِ دانش آموز اگر به دست بیاره تا سال ها یادش میمونه. مثل پخش جریان و ولتاژ در خازن ها و مقاومت ها... یعنی کسی که سال سوم دبیرستان به اندازه کافی مسائل تشریحی حل کرده باشه خود به خود میفهمه که یه رابطه ای بین اعداد وجود داره و میتونه تکنیک رو خودش کشف کنه و بعدها اثبات هم بکنه.
> 
> من مخالف تکنیک نیستم، ولی میگم اول باید مفهوم رو یاد گرفت (مخصوصا در فیزیک) بعد به اندازه کافی مسئله حل کرد، اون وقت خودِ دانش آموز تکنیک ها رو کشف میکنه! تکنیک های علمی... اگر هم ازش بپرسن این تکنیک از کجا اومده روی کاغذ 3 سوت اثبات میکنه، نه این که ارجاع بده به مسعودی! سال پیش وقتی اثبات وزن ظاهری در آسانسور رو خواستم گفتن زنگ بزن از مسعودی بپرس!!!! 
> اگر هم سرِ امتحان یادش بره، بین 10 تا 15 ثانیه یادآوریش بیشتر طول نمیکشه. من به این میگم میانبر زدن. ساده کردن فرمول ها، دنبال راه های ساده تر رفتن! بالاخره هدف همه ما رسیدن به درصد مناسب و قبولی در دانشگاه های خوب ایران بود، با حفظ کردن صدها تکنیک جور واجور کسی به این هدف نرسید.
> تازه کسایی که میرن تو دانشگاه، اگر به صورت مفهومی یاد نگرفته باشند به مشکل میخورن.


حرف شما کاملا درست 
ولی من یک سوال میپرسم
یک دانش آموز چطور میتونه روابط و تکنیک ها رو به دست بیاره و اون هم چه تکنیک به درد بخوری؟
به عنوان مثال همین رابطه p=nf دانش آموز از کجا باید این رو پیدا کنه؟؟  
شما فرض کن کسی گاج نداشته باشه از چه جایی باید این رو پیدا کنه؟؟
غیر از اینه که باید کتاب گاج رو بخره و پول بده؟؟
من منظورم اینه که همه تکنیک ها رو که نمیشه خود دانش آموز یاد بگیره
آخه شما یک سال تست بزن از کجا باید این روابط رو فهمید ؟ و اصلا میشه این قدر وقت گذاشت؟

شما یه مثال بزن که فلان تکنیک رو خودتون یا دوستتون به راحتی به دست آوردید؟

به هر حال من هدفی که شما از پست اولی که دادم برداشت کردید نبوده

یا حق

----------


## Dj.ALI

ولی خوب قبول کنید که تو این دوره کسانی که از لحاظ مالی و ...مشکلی ندارن و میتونن از کلاس های کنکوری استفاده کنن خیلی موفق تر از امثال منی هستند که بدون هیچ گونه معلم خاصی و...بخوام خودم همه ی مباحث رو یه تنه به  دوش بکشم!!!! اتفاقا من چند جلسه کلاس فیزیک و شیمی رفتم و تفاوت کلاس های کنکور رو با جزوه ها  و درس نامه های خیلی زیاد کتاب های کنکوری کاملا احساس کردم!!وقتی معلم فیزیک فصل موج رو توی 6 تا صفحه خیلی شیک تمام نکاتش رو میگه و ادم کاملا یاد میگیره تا این که خودش بیاد درس نامه های 100 صفحه ای بخونه که اصلا بار اموزشی ندارن خیلی فرق داره!!!نمیشه گفت که تکنیک خوب نیست ولی توی همه ی مسایل جواب نمیده..من خودم هم تاحالا با این که خیلی هم ترغیب شدم بگیرم این دی وی دی ها رو ولی نگرفتم...در واقع شما باید علاوه بر درسی که خودتون میخونید از تکنیک ها هم اگاهی داشته باشین که اگه شانستون بلند بود و وسوالی اون مدل اومد در کنکور وقت حل اون تست های وقتگیر رو که از راه تکنیک حل میشن به سوالات دیگه بدید!!افتاد؟

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> ولی خوب قبول کنید که تو این دوره کسانی که از لحاظ مالی و ...مشکلی ندارن و میتونن از کلاس های کنکوری استفاده کنن خیلی موفق تر از امثال منی هستند که بدون هیچ گونه معلم خاصی و...بخوام خودم همه ی مباحث رو یه تنه به  دوش بکشم!!!! اتفاقا من چند جلسه کلاس فیزیک و شیمی رفتم و تفاوت کلاس های کنکور رو با جزوه ها  و درس نامه های خیلی زیاد کتاب های کنکوری کاملا احساس کردم!!وقتی معلم فیزیک فصل موج رو توی 6 تا صفحه خیلی شیک تمام نکاتش رو میگه و ادم کاملا یاد میگیره تا این که خودش بیاد درس نامه های 100 صفحه ای بخونه که اصلا بار اموزشی ندارن خیلی فرق داره!!!نمیشه گفت که تکنیک خوب نیست ولی توی همه ی مسایل جواب نمیده..من خودم هم تاحالا با این که خیلی هم ترغیب شدم بگیرم این دی وی دی ها رو ولی نگرفتم...در واقع شما باید علاوه بر درسی که خودتون میخونید از تکنیک ها هم اگاهی داشته باشین که اگه شانستون بلند بود و وسوالی اون مدل اومد در کنکور وقت حل اون تست های وقتگیر رو که از راه تکنیک حل میشن به سوالات دیگه بدید!!افتاد؟



ببین دوست من //// اینو مطمئن باش که اگه همونی که میره کلاس کنکور، چه خودش و چه قبلش با معلم و استاد، درس را دقیق و مفهومی یاد نگرفته باشه، اون تکنیکایی که شما ازش حرفش میزنید، جز اینکه سردرگم بشه، چندان به کارش نمیاد !!!  ==== >> یعنی الکی توهم نزن که فکر کنی اون استاد واسش معجزه میکنه، اصل معجزه خودتی !!

----------


## Dj.ALI

> ببین دوست من //// اینو مطمئن باش که اگه همونی که میره کلاس کنکور، چه خودش و چه قبلش با معلم و استاد، درس را دقیق و مفهومی یاد نگرفته باشه، اون تکنیکایی که شما ازش حرفش میزنید، جز اینکه سردرگم بشه، چندان به کارش نمیاد !!!  ==== >> یعنی الکی توهم نزن که فکر کنی اون استاد واسش معجزه میکنه، اصل معجزه خودتی !!


ببین این دیگه یه واقعیت محضه...کسی دیگه خیلی دنبال اثبات فرمول ها و....نمیره!!کنکور هم جوری شده که دیگه فقط هر کسی دوس داره به هر شیوه ای که شده حالا با روش های غیر علمی یا غیر مفهومی و...به جواب درست دست پیدا کنه و به دانشگاه مد نظرش برسه..بعدم تا وقتی من کلاس کنکور نرم درس رو چه جوری مفهومی یاد بگیرم!!به عنهوان مسال من حرکت شناسی هر چی میخوندم نمیفهمیدم چه جوریاس ولی کلاس کنکور که رفتم با 5 فرمول ساده و 6 راه حل ابتکاری میشه به تمام تستای گلوله و سقوط ازاد و پرتاب قایم رو به بالا و پایین جواب داد!!!این روزا دیگه همه دنبال اینن که بتونن هر ور شده مطلبو سریع تر حل کنن و به جواب برسن دیگه این که بگی مثلا خودت بری تکنیک پیدا کنی و یا خودت یاد بگیری یا....بیشتر جنبه ی شعاری داره و کمتر کسی پیدا میشه از این کارا کنه!!به قول معروف گرهی که با دست باز میشه رو چرا با دندون وا کنی!!وقت بررای همه از همه چیز باارزش تره وقتی من نوعی 2 ساعت میشینم پای 5 تا تست تا حلش کنم تا وقتی که به یه روش 5 دقیقه میشه اون 5 تا تست خیلی فرق داره!×!!

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> ببین این دیگه یه واقعیت محضه...کسی دیگه خیلی دنبال اثبات فرمول ها و....نمیره!!کنکور هم جوری شده که دیگه فقط هر کسی دوس داره به هر شیوه ای که شده حالا با روش های غیر علمی یا غیر مفهومی و...به جواب درست دست پیدا کنه و به دانشگاه مد نظرش برسه..بعدم تا وقتی من کلاس کنکور نرم درس رو چه جوری مفهومی یاد بگیرم!!به عنهوان مسال من حرکت شناسی هر چی میخوندم نمیفهمیدم چه جوریاس ولی کلاس کنکور که رفتم با 5 فرمول ساده و 6 راه حل ابتکاری میشه به تمام تستای گلوله و سقوط ازاد و پرتاب قایم رو به بالا و پایین جواب داد!!!این روزا دیگه همه دنبال اینن که بتونن هر ور شده مطلبو سریع تر حل کنن و به جواب برسن دیگه این که بگی مثلا خودت بری تکنیک پیدا کنی و یا خودت یاد بگیری یا....بیشتر جنبه ی شعاری داره و کمتر کسی پیدا میشه از این کارا کنه!!به قول معروف گرهی که با دست باز میشه رو چرا با دندون وا کنی!!وقت بررای همه از همه چیز باارزش تره وقتی من نوعی 2 ساعت میشینم پای 5 تا تست تا حلش کنم تا وقتی که به یه روش 5 دقیقه میشه اون 5 تا تست خیلی فرق داره!×!!


ببین عزیز من ////// اینه که شما می فرمایید هضمش مستلزم تجربه و دقت و هوش زیاد هستش، به خصوص تجربه ==== >>>> اول اینو متوجه باش، اونی که حرف از این فرمولا و کلاسا میزنه، قبل اینکه فکر من و شما باشه، فکر جیب خودشه که چاق تر بشه !! ==== >> و بعد همون یارو اینو خوب میدونه که من و شما و خیلیا دیگه نـــــآدونیم !! و از خیلی مسائل بی خبریم !!  ==== >> و باز همون یارو اینو میدونه که خیلی از ماها دستمون به یه جای مطمئن بند نیست که ساپورت بشیم ====== >> و باز همون یارو این هم میدونه که اکثر داوطلبا درگیر فشار روحی با حجم سنگینی از درسا و مطالب هستن که باید دقیق و عمیق یاد گرفته بشه ====== >> و بازهمون یارو بنا به یه خورده تجربه که داشته باشه، از لحاظ روانشناسی و کارکرد ذهن میتونه متوجه باشه که اکثر داوطلبا توانایی کنترل ذهن برای داشتن یه تصمیم درست و منطقی را ندارن و همین امر باعث میشه که اونا تابع حس و حرف دوستای دوربرشون، که اونا هم در یه فضایی از فشار و اضطراب هستن، قرار بگیرن ==== >> یه بار واسه یکی از دوستان مثال زدم، دوباره میگم خــــــوب بهش فکر کن ==== >> یادگیری دقیق و عمیق شبیه 9 ماه حاملگی هستش، و انتظار نداشته باشه که یه ماهه نوزاد سالم به دنیا بیاد ==== >> اگه غیر از این بود، ابوعلی سینا که در 18 سالگی عالم به تمام علوم زمان خودش بود، کتاب فلسفه فارابی رو 40 بار نمیخوندش

----------


## Dj.ALI

> ببین عزیز من ////// اینه که شما می فرمایید هضمش مستلزم تجربه و دقت و هوش زیاد هستش، به خصوص تجربه ==== >>>> اول اینو متوجه باش، اونی که حرف از این فرمولا و کلاسا میزنه، قبل اینکه فکر من و شما باشه، فکر جیب خودشه که چاق تر بشه !! ==== >> و بعد همون یارو اینو خوب میدونه که من و شما و خیلیا دیگه نـــــآدونیم !! و از خیلی مسائل بی خبریم !!  ==== >> و باز همون یارو اینو میدونه که خیلی از ماها دستمون به یه جای مطمئن بند نیست که ساپورت بشیم ====== >> و باز همون یارو این هم میدونه که اکثر داوطلبا درگیر فشار روحی با حجم سنگینی از درسا و مطالب هستن که باید دقیق و عمیق یاد گرفته بشه ====== >> و بازهمون یارو بنا به یه خورده تجربه که داشته باشه، از لحاظ روانشناسی و کارکرد ذهن میتونه متوجه باشه که اکثر داوطلبا توانایی کنترل ذهن برای داشتن یه تصمیم درست و منطقی را ندارن و همین امر باعث میشه که اونا تابع حس و حرف دوستای دوربرشون، که اونا هم در یه فضایی از فشار و اضطراب هستن، قرار بگیرن ==== >> یه بار واسه یکی از دوستان مثال زدم، دوباره میگم خــــــوب بهش فکر کن ==== >> یادگیری دقیق و عمیق شبیه 9 ماه حاملگی هستش، و انتظار نداشته باشه که یه ماهه نوزاد سالم به دنیا بیاد ==== >> اگه غیر از این بود، ابوعلی سینا که در 18 سالگی عالم به تمام علوم زمان خودش بود، کتاب فلسفه فارابی رو 40 بار نمیخوندش


حرفت درسته ولی تا یه معلم نیاد مطلبو برات بازش نکنه خودت تکی نمیتونی پیش بری!!!به عنوان مثال خودت تنهایی چجوری میتونی همه چیزو مفهومی و عمقی یاد بگیری...خوبه خودت هم داری میگی مستلزم تجربس پس چه بهتر از تجربه ی دبیرایی که سی ساله دارن اون مباحثو درس میدن و تقریبا اسم و نامی هم واسه خودشون در کردن تو این سال ها استفاده کنیم!!وگرنه خودت بدون معلم و جزوه ی خوب نمیتونی جای خوبی بیاری مخصوصا با این کاهش ظرفیتا!!

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> حرفت درسته ولی تا یه معلم نیاد مطلبو برات بازش نکنه خودت تکی نمیتونی پیش بری!!!به عنوان مثال خودت تنهایی چجوری میتونی همه چیزو مفهومی و عمقی یاد بگیری...خوبه خودت هم داری میگی مستلزم تجربس پس چه بهتر از تجربه ی دبیرایی که سی ساله دارن اون مباحثو درس میدن و تقریبا اسم و نامی هم واسه خودشون در کردن تو این سال ها استفاده کنیم!!وگرنه خودت بدون معلم و جزوه ی خوب نمیتونی جای خوبی بیاری مخصوصا با این کاهش ظرفیتا!!


>>> ببین گل پسر !! ==== >> حجم مطالب که یه داوطلب هم واسه یه درس مثل فیزیک میخواد یاد بگیره خــــــــــــــیلی هستش !! چه از نظر ریزعنوان ها و چه از نظر عمق مطلب ====== >> و از این رو هیـــــــــــچ استادی را نخواهی یافت که بتونه ایـــــــــن همه حجم سنگین را به شما در یه مدت یه ساله یاد بده (دقیق و مفهومی!) ===== >> به 2 دلیل، یکی محدودیت قدرت مچ دست شما واسه نوشتن، یکی هم محدودیت فک استاد واسه گفتن  ====== >> و بعد شاید با خودت بگی پس اینا که کلاس میرن چه جوریاست !؟! ===== >> اول اینکه، اگه بری از خیلیاشون بپرسی، به تجربه میگن که من خودم خونه خودم میخوندم درس را بهتر یاد میگرفتم و واسم به صرفه تر بوده، و استاد خوبه ولی نسبت به اون هزینه و زمانی که واسش صرف میشه چندان بازدهی نداره !! ===== >> ولی اگه استاد به دید رفع اشکال و تمرین تست نگاه بشه، میتونه با یه استاد کارکشته مفید باشه ========= >>>> تا به حال فکر کردی چرا این همه کلاسای همایش زیــــاد شده !!

----------


## Dj.ALI

> >>> ببین گل پسر !! ==== >> حجم مطالب که یه داوطلب هم واسه یه درس مثل فیزیک میخواد یاد بگیره خــــــــــــــیلی هستش !! چه از نظر ریزعنوان ها و چه از نظر عمق مطلب ====== >> و از این رو هیـــــــــــچ استادی را نخواهی یافت که بتونه ایـــــــــن همه حجم سنگین را به شما در یه مدت یه ساله یاد بده (دقیق و مفهومی!) ===== >> به 2 دلیل، یکی محدودیت قدرت مچ دست شما واسه نوشتن، یکی هم محدودیت فک استاد واسه گفتن  ====== >> و بعد شاید با خودت بگی پس اینا که کلاس میرن چه جوریاست !؟! ===== >> اول اینکه، اگه بری از خیلیاشون بپرسی، به تجربه میگن که من خودم خونه خودم میخوندم درس را بهتر یاد میگرفتم و واسم به صرفه تر بوده، و استاد خوبه ولی نسبت به اون هزینه و زمانی که واسش صرف میشه چندان بازدهی نداره !! ===== >> ولی اگه استاد به دید رفع اشکال و تمرین تست نگاه بشه، میتونه با یه استاد کارکشته مفید باشه ========= >>>> تا به حال فکر کردی چرا این همه کلاسای همایش زیــــاد شده !!


ببین این افرادی که میگن ما خودمون تو خونه میخونیم و بهتر نتیجه میگیریم جزوه ی خیلی عالی دارن از معلمای خوب توی تمامی دروس و اصولا هم توی تیزهوشان و استعدادهای درخشان درس خوندن!!من هم اگه یه جزوه ی تاپ داشتم  و از پایه توی استعداهای درخشان بودم که از پایه قوی بشم نیازی نمیدیدم که کلاس بگیرم..ولی خوب این حقیقت تلخ هست که همیشه شهرستانی ها و افراد مناطق محروم و روستا نشین و دور افتاده با امکانات محدود از کنکور ضربه خوردن از همه لحاظ هم کمی هم کیفی!!هم از لحاظ اموزشی و هم خیلی مسایل دیگه..به عنوان مثال من امسال کنکور دادم و دست چپ بودم ولی تو کل شهر ما 10 تا صندلی دست چپ وجود داشت و 30 دقیقه ی ابتدایی وقت من واسه کنکور گرفته شد تا یه صندلی دست چپ اونم با کلی التماس برام اوردن!!خوب اون استرس و اعصاب خوردی که داشتم واسه صندلی باعث شد که کلا روحیه ی من اول صبحی بهم بریزه و تمرکزمو از دست بدم واسه این که یه صندلی تدست چپ پیدا نمیشد...خلاصه که خیلی شرایط افراد مختلف با هم فرق میکنه!

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> ببین این افرادی که میگن ما خودمون تو خونه میخونیم و بهتر نتیجه میگیریم جزوه ی خیلی عالی دارن از معلمای خوب توی تمامی دروس و اصولا هم توی تیزهوشان و استعدادهای درخشان درس خوندن!!من هم اگه یه جزوه ی تاپ داشتم  و از پایه توی استعداهای درخشان بودم که از پایه قوی بشم نیازی نمیدیدم که کلاس بگیرم..ولی خوب این حقیقت تلخ هست که همیشه شهرستانی ها و افراد مناطق محروم و روستا نشین و دور افتاده با امکانات محدود از کنکور ضربه خوردن از همه لحاظ هم کمی هم کیفی!!هم از لحاظ اموزشی و هم خیلی مسایل دیگه..به عنوان مثال من امسال کنکور دادم و دست چپ بودم ولی تو کل شهر ما 10 تا صندلی دست چپ وجود داشت و 30 دقیقه ی ابتدایی وقت من واسه کنکور گرفته شد تا یه صندلی دست چپ اونم با کلی التماس برام اوردن!!خوب اون استرس و اعصاب خوردی که داشتم واسه صندلی باعث شد که کلا روحیه ی من اول صبحی بهم بریزه و تمرکزمو از دست بدم واسه این که یه صندلی تدست چپ پیدا نمیشد...خلاصه که خیلی شرایط افراد مختلف با هم فرق میکنه!



این قانون زندگیه که حجم نداشته هاش خیـــــــــــــــلی بیشتر از داشته هاشه !! === >> این ماییم که باید یاد بگیریم، اول، خـــــــــــــوب داشته هامون را بشناسیم و خــــــوب ارزششونو متوجه شیم، و سپس برای رسیدن به نداشته هامون تلاش کنیم ====== >> در دنیا نمونه های بسیار زیادی بودن که عین اینه که من به شما گفتم را اول به خودشون و بعد به سایرین اثبات کردن ==== >> بهترینش یه نابغه هستش که ازش یه فیلم ساخته شد، به اسم «نابغه ای که هیچ نمیدانست» ولی با وجود تموم نداشته هاش تونست آنچنان نویسنده ماهری بشه و خودشو اثبات کنه، با نوشته هاش اشک مردم انگلیس و اروپا را درآورد !! (سبک نوشتاریش مدح و غم بود!)

----------


## strider

همه ی این بحث ها برای کسانی که سال پیش در این انجمن فعالیت میکردند خاطره است. خوشبختانه تمام بحث ها و نتایج هنوز هم موجوده، اگر مایل باشید لینک تک تکشون رو براتون اینجا میزارم.
دقیقاً هم همین بحث ها بود. فکر نکنید کسانی که سال پیش کنکور داشتند و اینجا در مورد تکنیک بحث میکردند خیلی با شما فرق دارند، دقیقاً همین تبلیغات و همین ذهنیات ها وجود داشت.

اشتباه برداشت نکنید که من کلاً مخالف راه حل سریع یا اساتید باتجربه و حرفه ای هستم. حرف من اینه که با حفظ کردن صدها تکنیک در کنکور به نتیجه نمیرسید. شاید نتیجه آزمون های آزمایشیتون خوب بشه و خوشحال باشید که با تکنیک دارید پیشرفت میکنید، اما شرایط کنکور فرق میکنه. آزمون آزمایشی مبحثیه و حفظ کردن 4 تا تکنیک آسونه، اما کنکور بیشتر از 400 تا تکنیک فقط تو "فیزیک" نیاز داره! استرس و شرایط کنکور هم فرق داره و همه این تکنیک ها از یادتون میره. 
ضمناً طراحان کنکور هم که از کره ماه سوال طرح نمیکنند، حتما اونا هم این تکنیک ها رو دیدند و سوالاتی طرح میکنند که با تکنیک حل نشه یا طولانی تر حل بشه.
من نه معلم هستم، نه امسال کنکور دارم، نه فروشنده dvd هستم، پس نه رقیب کسانی مثل مسعودی هستم، نه رقیب شما، تجربه ای که پارسال داشتیم و مدارکش هم موجوده رو دارم بیان میکنم. شما میتونید تاپیک های سال پیش رو ببینید، نتایج و کارنامه های کنکور هم ببینید و خودتون تصمیم بگیرید. بحث هزینه زیاد این تکنیک ها یه طرفه، هدر رفتن یک سال از عمرتون و زحماتی که کشیدید هم یه طرف...

----------

